# Elite Defense Systems-Chicagoland



## JUTTERB (Nov 16, 2003)

Anyone in the Chicagoland area who has trained with this school?


----------



## arnisador (Nov 16, 2003)

Who is the instructor?


----------



## JUTTERB (Nov 16, 2003)

Matt Numrich


----------

